# Hello !



## thecoach (Aug 18, 2008)

morning..........day off !!

on the lookout for my first TT......ideally chasing a low mileage / non mod / £10K 'ish...

if anyone has any suggestions other than the obvious, things to avoid etc I would appreciate a shout

cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  1st stop For Sale section next stop www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi and welcome

pm replied to


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and good luck with the hunt :wink:


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome Along


----------

